# Do not flush in toilets.



## Riveritos

Hello,
I am trying to translate this phrase into Greek and would appreciate it if someone could tell me if one of the phrases bellow is correct, or suggest me a better expression in Greek:
_Do not flush in toilets_.
μην το ρίξετε μέσα στην τουαλέτα
or
Απαγορεύεται η διοχέτευση σε αποχωρητηρίων
Thanks in advance


----------



## Greek Texan

Let me make a guess. Μην ξεπλύντε τις τουαλέτες.

Native Greek speakers will correct me, I'm sure. LOL.


----------



## ireney

Yes they will 
"Μην ξεπλύνετε τις τουαλέτες" means "Don't wash off the toilets". I don't think it's a very good piece of advice, leaving all those detergents on 
Since I'm not in Greece any more, I cannot grab some product or other and see what they say in the back and my memory's not all that good.
You can go with "Μη(ν) ρίχνετε/πετάτε το προϊόν στην τουαλέτα"


----------



## traduttina

In public toilets it is normal in Greece to find Μη ρίχνετε χαρτιά ή άλλα αντικείμενα μέσα στη λεκάνη.

Καλή συνέχεια


----------



## Greek Texan

I don't think the original question has been answered yet.  He's not asking how to say don't throw anything into the toilets, but how you say, Don't flush the toilets.  Why this would be needed, I don't know.  Seems like in such a case, you would simply have a sign say "Out of order."


----------



## Perseas

Greek Texan said:


> I don't think the original question has been answered yet.  He's not asking how to say don't throw anything into the toilets, but how you say, Don't flush the toilets.  Why this would be needed, I don't know.  Seems like in such a case, you would simply have a sign say "Out of order."


Neither I know why this would be needed ("to not flush in toilets"). It should be mentioned in the original post, I think. 
Anyway, another suggestion - after GT's help - is: *"Μη χρησιμοποιείτε το καζανάκι"*, which in a free translation means "Do not press the handle of the "box" (to flush the toilets)" {if that is correct English}.


----------



## Acestor

In this case, the original question is about the instruction "Do not flush in toilets", which means "Do not flush [the item this instruction appears on] down the toilet drain". I'd translate it as "Μην το πετάξετε στη λεκάνη της τουαλέτας".


----------



## traduttina

I think the common translation is "Μη πετάτε στην τουαλέτα"


----------



## Acestor

Hi. It's not unlikely to come across awkward translations, but I hope this one is not the standard translation. In my book, "Μην πετάτε στην τουαλέτα" without an object sounds like "No flying in the toilet" (i.e. Do your flying where there's plenty of room".


----------



## Perseas

I' m not convinced that Riveritos has asked for such an interpretation (only he can clarify this), but in this case I' ve seen on a packet containing insect repellent tablets this: "Μην αδειάζετε το υπόλοιπο του περιεχομένου στην αποχέτευση". 

PS: I've also posted another suggestion (post #6).


----------



## Librarian44

Your first suggestion is correct but I would go with the word λεκάνη (toilet bowl) which is more accurate. It is obvious you are talking about a chemical, detergent or something of the sort. Please forget ALL suggestions about not flushing the toilet!!


----------



## Greek Texan

So, Librarian44 would say, "Μη χρησιμοποιείτε το λεκάνη," for "Do not use the toilet." However, λεκάνη is a generic term for a basin, right?


----------

